# Migration assessment for Accountants, Australia



## shradz (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello,

At the outset, I'd like to thank you all those who actively participate and provide valuable information on migration to Australia.

I have few questions as below and it will be great if any expert could help with it's answers:

1. I am a Chartered Accountant from India and an associate member of ICAI, I have applied for membership to CPA through MRA with ICAI. While I am awaiting their reply, I am thinking of getting my skills assessed by CPA. I have more than 8 years of experience as Accounts & Finance Manager. My question is which category will be easier to get assessed for Accountants? My options are between Accountant (General) and Finance Manager, Or as someone wrote on this forum that External Auditor is the easiest?

2. I also read on this forum, that CPA usually asks clarification on Accounting theory and that it asks to take additional exam as they believe this subject is not covered adequately by ICAI. This was stated in a question pertaining to CA cleared before May 2002. I passed my ICAI final exams in the year 2004. Does this stand correct still?

3. Is it advisable to get skills assessed by ICAA than CPA?

4. How long does the whole process of skills assessment take?

I have the required score in IELTS and can submit all relevant work experience letters.

Thanks,
Shradz


----------



## Dhims (Jan 3, 2014)

*Same boat*

Hey, I am also in same boat. Please guide me what answers you received for your questions and how did u proceed.
thanks 
Dhimant


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi Shradz,

I am an Indian chartered accountsnt as well as a CPA member through the MRA. I assessed myself with CPA Australia for accountant general and was assessed negatively due to the Accounting theory paper. I then re assessed for Finance Manager and got a positive assessment. However, as of now Finance Manager is ooen for sponsorship only in NT. 

I have heard from other forum members that ICAA is less rigid on this. You can try your luck with them. On the other hand you can get the full syllabus from the Institute and do a subject by subject matching to prove that Accounting theory is covered. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

hi

any idea what are the current waiting times for accountants to get invite for 189?


----------



## shradz (Sep 4, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi
> 
> any idea what are the current waiting times for accountants to get invite for 189?


Hi Max,

I got an invite within about 2 weeks, invites are usually sent out on second and fourth Monday.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

shradz said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> I got an invite within about 2 weeks, invites are usually sent out on second and fourth Monday.


Hi shradz

Wow! that's blazing fast!


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Shradz I think your 'EOI invite' date is incorrect in your signature.

Just wanted to confirm.. what was your points score? Did you apply for subclass 189?


----------



## shradz (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey, yup corrected the EOI date to 13/1/14. My point score was 70 and 
applied for VISA 189.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

shradz said:


> Hey, yup corrected the EOI date to 13/1/14. My point score was 70 and
> applied for VISA 189.


Oh that's why! your score was 70!

I want to compare with someone having 60 points.


----------



## anuradharajendran (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello!

My husband is a Chartered Accountant(Chartered Accountant) and Cost and works accountant(ICWA) from India. He works for an MNC bank in the corporate banking division.

Pls guide us along the right path
1)My husband's IELTS(academic) score is 7.5 overall and 7 and above in each section.Is this sufficient?
2)My agent says employment letters such as roles and responsibilities are not required becasue my husband's grade/designation in the bank is "Director"-Is this true that for senior management you dont need roles and responsibilities?
3)We are applying to ICAA for skills assessment. Should we go for both PASA and skilled employment assessment?
4)My agent asked us to obtain the syllabus of our highest university degree and NOT the ones from CA/CWA institute. Is this right?
5)Finally how long does the skills assessment process take?

TIA guys.

regds
anu


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

Got invite 13-Mar-2015


----------



## Anand11 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,

Can you please tell me on how and where to write foundation(Accounting) course.. to get full assessment.. I have 6+ years of experience


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

anuradharajendran said:


> Hello!
> 
> My husband is a Chartered Accountant(Chartered Accountant) and Cost and works accountant(ICWA) from India. He works for an MNC bank in the corporate banking division.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you please advice me. My wife is a CA from November 2006 batch, i am planning to get her skilled assesses as accountant from ICAA. Can you please advice me as per your experience what documents did you provide for positive assessment. I have read in many forums that Indian CA needs to complete additioinal papers and thats scary.

Ps we both have IELTS 7+ in all modules.


----------



## amitgandhi81 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello to all ! I wish to clarify a few of my below stated queries in relation to a 189 PR Visa application. Could you be kind enough to revert at the earliest so as to help me in the above process.

Just to give a lil bit of background. I am a Chartered Accountant from India and have been working for the past 10 years. I have also completed my Bachelor of Commerce Degree from India in 2002. For skill select , I am in need to get my educational qualification assessed and my work experience assessed.

Query

1. ICAA is the stated authority of for ANZSCO code 221111 & ANZSCO 221112, hence could you please confirm if through the PASA form, my Bachelor of Commerce Degree (which was for 3years after my 12th Grade) can be assessed by you ?

2. On the Work Experience assessment : Could you please confirm if that also will be assessed by ICAA and will be valid for 189 PR requirement. If not , please guide me to the relevant authority. My understanding is, it is valid however wanted to confirm , so not to err.

3. For my education qualification, will colour scanned copies of my Marksheet suffice instead of transcripts ?

I humbly request you to revert at the earliest possible . If in case you need any additional information , I shall be glad to assisst


----------



## sachin7354 (Jun 1, 2016)

amitgandhi81 said:


> Hello to all ! I wish to clarify a few of my below stated queries in relation to a 189 PR Visa application. Could you be kind enough to revert at the earliest so as to help me in the above process.
> 
> Just to give a lil bit of background. I am a Chartered Accountant from India and have been working for the past 10 years. I have also completed my Bachelor of Commerce Degree from India in 2002. For skill select , I am in need to get my educational qualification assessed and my work experience assessed.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Amit and other CA members,

Myself sachin, an Indian CA from Nov 2002 batch. I am also aiming for the same objective of getting Australian PR under 189 class. Though I have gathered lot of details about this process but still It will be good if you can share your valuable suggestions on this subject. You can email me your contact details on my personal email id *<SNIP>* along with your mobile number so that we can discuss this topic privately.
*
Please don't post personal information such as email addresses - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would actively discourage contacting others privately if you can ask questions on the forum - that way, others can benefit, and also provide comments and their experiences which may help you too. 

kaju/moderator*

Requesting CA members to kindly share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## Priyanka261 (Apr 13, 2015)

hi

how you felt living in darwin. is it a good option to apply nt sponsorship


----------

